
Impact Analysis for RGPD: PIA - based2
https://github.com/LINCnil/pia
======
based2
[https://www.cnil.fr/fr/outil-pia-telechargez-et-installez-
le...](https://www.cnil.fr/fr/outil-pia-telechargez-et-installez-le-logiciel-
de-la-cnil)

